# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [Ides]Trouver un nom sympa d'application

## fayred

Bonjour,

Je viens de (me prendre la tte, non!!!) faire un brainstorming pour trouver un nom  une application que nous avons dvelopps (en gros un emploi du temps de salaris). Or, aprs deux heures de recherches infructueuses sur le net pour voir s'il n'y avait pas de conseils par-ci par-l sur comment trouver un nom d'appli, je me suis dit que a manquait.
Donc voila je propose que l'on rpertorie ici les astuces pour trouver un nom sympa d'appli. Comment vous faites dans vos boites pour trouver un nom?
Faut-il user et abuser du e-chose et du truc@truc?

Merci pour vos contributions!

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour;

je te propose un titre dans le vent :

"pause_caf/grve"

----------


## Le Shadow

Que penses tu de "Gre-Ton-Temps !"

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

dans ce genre de cas, moi je cherche des acrostiches (prendre un mot sympa, et utiliser chacune des lettres pour en faire un mot) :
exemple:
BIRD : Borne Interactive de Rcupration de Donnes  ::):

----------


## ucfoutu

Excellente ide !

Alors ?

Ben... PVPL

----------


## mlny84

Ou alors un petit PS (Planning des Salaris) ou PLANS (PLANning des Salaris)

----------


## fayred

Nous on avait cherch du cot de e-time par exemple ou alors les acrostiches aussi mais rien trouv de bien sympathique...

----------


## Rakken

Emploi :
*E*mploi du temps *M*erveilleux et *P*lein de *L*umiere, *O*de aux *I*nformaticiens.

Et sinon, pour trouver un nom, d'experience personnelle, c'est souvent du genre  : 
- Ecoute, j'ai une ide, on va faire une appli qui s'appele "MACHIN" pour gerer tel truc. T'as un mois et faut que ce soit nickel.
- Et les specs ? 
- Oh... elle arriverons.... peut etre, mais t'as dj le nom et tu sais ce que ca fait en gros, qu'est ce qu'il te faut de plus ?

Bref, j'ai jamais eu a trouver un nom pour mes appli. Par contre le reste....  ::aie::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

tu peux partir de nom mythologique :
HERCULE :
Horaires Employs Reporting Complet des Latences  Eviter  ::aie:: 
DIANE
DIAry NEtwork
etc.

----------


## fayred

J'aime beaucoup l'Ode aux Informaticiens mais je suis pas sur que a plaise...
Par contre Diane c'est pas mal...
J'ai aussi OGT:Outil de gestion du temps... (a fait rever!)

Edit :Merci pour votre participation!!!

----------


## Linio

La plupart des noms de logiciels sont en gnral pourris ou bateau.
Un truc  l'amricaine a ira trs bien (je suis une formation sur *TeamSite* en ce moment mme, faut pas aller chercher loin).

Pour le reste ce sera surtout ton appli qui fera son nom si elle le doit (qui aurait pu dire qu'un logiciel appel Fentre aurait pu marcher et se vendre sur toutes les machines de la plante?)

----------


## BertrandA

Nan le truc c'est de mettre cte  cte 2 mots :

- Le 1er voque vaguement la nature du soft
- Le 2me fait rver, voque la puissance/rapidit/efficacit, exemple : "Pro", "Extra", "Star", "Plus", "Turbo", "XL", "Boobs", ...
- Le tout en pseudo Anglais 

Dans ton cas a donnerait :

Pro Planning, Timesheet Plus, Star Organizer, Boobs Time...

Le dernier est pas mal d'ailleurs, tu devrais le proposer  ton chef.
Voil, bon amusement

----------


## Muesko

*SDF* (sans dnomination fixe)
*Fonctionnaire 2000* 
*Mais tu vas bosser au lieu de surffer ?*

Plus serieusement
Extra turbo planning XL 4000
ProPlan
Mega Time organizer 1000
Pro organizer
...

----------


## pseudocode

> trouver un nom  une application que nous avons dvelopps (en gros un emploi du temps de salaris).


Systme Liberal Automatis de Valorisation d'Emploi

----------


## Graffito

Bonjour,

Autre truc :
Lister les mots se rapportant  l'application :gestion, temps, logiciel, application, professionnel, organisation, ...combiner les initiales ou les dbuts de mots :
    Exemple  ::aie:: : SLOT = *S*ublime *L*ogiciel d'*O*rganisation du *T*emps

----------


## fayred

> *Mais tu vas bosser au lieu de surffer ?*


 :8O:  Tu crois que je cherche un nom pour le fun?!!!  ::lol:: 




> Systme Liberal Automatis de Valorisation d'Emploi


Moi j'aime! Mais les managers je suis pas sure...




> Exemple : SLOT = *S*ublime *L*ogiciel d'*O*rganisation du *T*emps


C'est vrai qu'il mrite au moins le nom de sublime aprs le nombre de posts qu'il a ncessit sur dvp!!! ::mouarf:: 

Bon ben lundi je propose tout a  mon manager et on verra! (enfin je vais viter SLOT, il va croire que je veux me faire augmenter pour cause de gnie... ::yaisse2:: )

----------


## Mdinoc

Attention, c'est Acronyme, pas Acrostiche...

----------


## Graffito

Pour mnager ta modestie :
PALOT : *P*etite *A*pplication *L*ogicielle d'*O*rganisation du *T*emps  ::(:

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

oui, ici c'est acronyme si tu veux, moi ma spcialit sont les acrostiches (pomes)  ::bug::

----------


## Invit

*SALTAN*
(SAL pour salaris, TAN pour temps en phontique)

----------


## loufab

> Pour mnager ta modestie :
> PALOT : *P*etite *A*pplication *L*ogicielle d'*O*rganisation du *T*emps


ou BALOD

Bedide Ablligation Logizielle d'Organisazion du Demps

On peut dire qu'elle est Vranco-Allebande.

Zinon du a Ed eu Et (comme Emploi du Temps) bien sur il faut le prononcer  la One again. iTi

Mince c'est pris... ? non c'est pas pris ! ha bon c'est le titre d'un film ? jamais entendu parl, bon faut que j'appelle  la maison, vous auriez un doigt lumineux  me prter ?

----------


## LP-mpascolo

*PACS* : Pets Apres Cuite Svre...
Ils sont affreux ceux l, hein ?

 ::boulet::   ::fou::

----------


## Rakken

Ou classique : 
EIJAFA : Eijifa Is Just Another F*** Application
Voire la version francaise, qui fait vachement pro :
EEJUAADM:  Eejuaadm Est Juste Une Autre Application De M***

----------


## attila771

Moi sa serais plus..
*PPGLGAB*: *S*oit *P*lanning *P*our *G*rer *L*a* G*lande* A*u* B*oulot

----------


## Interruption13h

HW :
*H*ello *W*orld version beta ?




 ::aie::

----------


## Invit

LeTeCA:
*Le* *Te*mps *C*'est de l'*A*rgent

Profites-en pour demander une rallonge.... ::aie::

----------


## fayred

Simple, clair et concis : l'OES =>Outil d'Exploitation des Salaris !!!  ::mouarf:: 

Bon mon chef a dit que franchement sur dvp, 'sont pas srieux!!!  ::king::

----------


## pseudocode

> Bon mon chef a dit que franchement sur dvp, 'sont pas srieux!!!


on recolte ce que l'on sme... Taverne power !!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jerome Briot

> Taverne power !!


Tiens  ce propos... moi, comme nom d'application, je pensais  "crme salaire"... ben ouais, c'est super efficace en application la crme salaire  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors::  brrrrr ce qu'il fait froid

----------


## pseudocode

> ben ouais, c'est super efficace en application la crme salaire

----------


## fenkys

TINASM : Tinasm Is Not A Slave Manager.

----------


## Rakken

> TINASM : Tinasm Is Not A Slave Manager.


Ou la version honnete : 
TIASM : Tiasm Is A Slave Manager

----------


## Muesko

Excellent le crme salaire  ::king::  ::mouarf:: 
Sinon, tu peut mettre rien tout simplement, comme ca pas besoin de se faire chier, et en plus on pourra pas trouver et tlcharger ton logiciel sur internet  ::P:

----------


## Muesko

O alors tu prend un nom completement bizzare, il n'y a pas si longtemp, il y avait un logiciel (d'une grande rputation) qui s'appelait cakewalk (gateau qui marche pour les non anglophiles) t'as qu'a prendre spidercat, chucknorris 1.1 etc...

----------


## Invit

> O alors tu prend un nom completement bizzare, il n'y a pas si longtemp, il y avait un logiciel (d'une grande rputation) qui s'appelait cakewalk (gateau qui marche pour les non anglophiles) t'as qu'a prendre spidercat, chucknorris 1.1 etc...


Cakewalk est utilis dans des expressions anglophones, genre :
*it's no cakewalk = c'est pas du gteau...*
vite de faire confiance aux traducteurs automatiques pour dire qu'un mot d'une langue que tu ne maitrises pas ne veut rien dire, merci...

----------


## Muesko

Je te prsente mais plus sincres excuses sur le fait de ne pas maitriser la langue de shakespear, et pour ton information, je n'est pas utiliser de traducteur automatique. Promis la prochaine fois je passe un coup de fil  l'ambassade anglaise pour avoir confirmation avant de venir poster un truc ici.

----------


## Invit

> Je te prsente mais plus sincres excuses sur le fait de ne pas maitriser la langue de shakespear, et pour ton information, je n'est pas utiliser de traducteur automatique. Promis la prochaine fois je passe un coup de fil  l'ambassade anglaise pour avoir confirmation avant de venir poster un truc ici.


Le problme ici n'est pas la maitrise de l'anglais - Je ne suis pas bilingue, loin de l.
Mais tu avances une traduction _"pour les non-anglophile"_ qui est errone.
En passant, tu as aussi des problmes avec le Franais :
Tu peux aussi revoir la dfinition d'anglophile et d'anglophone : tu apprendras qu'un _"non-anglophile"_ peut parfaitement maitriser l'anglais.

----------


## fayred

Non mais vous fachez pas pour a...  ::(: 

On a qu' lui donner un nom franais et pis voila!! (d'ailleurs on est bien sur un forum francophone!)

Donc...

l'Attrap'heures,
l'OQTTPPGP (l'outil que tu travailles plus pour gagner plus!) j'avoue a fait un peu long et pas beaucoup de consonnes... Tiens d'ailleurs...va falloir que je modifie l'outil pour que l'on puisse affecter des horaires le dimanche...  ::roll:: 

(Dsol je viens de regarder le 20h...!)

----------


## Invit

> Non mais vous fachez pas pour a...


Pas fcher pour un sous : je cherche juste a tre un minimum prcis et correct avec les mots.  :;): 

Sinon, je propose L'OQP comme nom d'appli...

l'Outil Qui Planifie.

----------


## fremen167

> Systme Liberal Automatis de Valorisation d'Emploi


Excellent, je vote pour Pseudocode  ::lol::

----------


## fremen167

Sinon, j'ai une autre ide qui pourrait plaire  ton patron :
*T*ime *I*s *M*on*e*y.

----------


## Le Shadow

> O alors tu prend un nom completement bizzare, il n'y a pas si longtemp, il y avait un logiciel (d'une grande rputation) qui s'appelait cakewalk (gateau qui marche pour les non anglophiles) t'as qu'a prendre spidercat, chucknorris 1.1 etc...


Ou encore...
Apprentis

*A*pplication *P*our *P*atrons *R*pugnants **coeurs des *N*on-*T*rs *I*mpliqus dans la *S*ocit

----------


## fremen167

Ou :
*A*mliorer la
*R*entabilit par la
*G*estion
*E*fficace et
*N*cessaire (hum, c'est bon) du
*T*emps

----------


## Moine

Utilise le nom des divinits Grec pour baptiser tes logiciels. Pour ton cas je te preconise Chronos le dieu du temps ::D:

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

ou thanatos, c'est une ide mortelle !!!  ::aie::

----------


## henderson

CRIM (computing redundant internal mouvements) peut-tre que a peut vouloir dire quelque chose mais c'est juste pour avoir toujours "son heure" et sert accessoirement aussi  dgraisser.
A cependant dj servi pour faire de la musique et  raliser de superbes moutons  cinq pattes donc... si vous me lisez, ceux du C.R.I.M. ... bonjour chez vous !

150 (pour garder le bon rythme... donc facilemnet upgradable)

----------


## Muesko

> ou thanatos, c'est une ide mortelle !!!


Tetanos n'est pas encore mieux dans ce cas ?  ::aie::

----------


## Rakken

Et mon prochain projet qui tombe a l'eau, je l'appelle posidon ?

 ::dehors::

----------


## pseudocode

Et s'il y a un crack pour ton application, il s'appelera Spartacus.

----------


## Monstros Velu

Congs et Gestion du Temps : CGT !
Systme d'Unification du Dsordre : SUD !

doit y en avoir d'autres 8o)

----------


## Rakken

CFDT : Comment Fustiger Des Travailleurs
FO : Fumisterie Optimale

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

> Plus serieusement
> Extra turbo planning XL 4000
> *ProPlan*
> Mega Time organizer 1000
> Pro organizer
> ...


Evite ProPlan c'est de la bouffe pour clebs atteint de collique ...
Ca fait pas serieux ...

----------


## ben_harper

RATP : Retards Accumuls en Temps Perdu.

----------


## Manumation

Une ide :

GTGDA :

*G*estion du *T*emps des *G*rves *D*urant l'*A*nne

Une autre :

ITW

*I*t's *T*ime to *W*ork

----------


## Manumation

Encore une autre :
*
SNCF*

*S*ystme de.... --> Dsol, je suis en grve


 ::aie::

----------


## pseudocode

*TRIM*: *TR*avail en inter*IM*

----------


## Le Shadow

> RATP : Retards Accumuls en Temps Perdu.


Non... ca, c'est pour calculer le temps pass  la taverne !

----------


## Muesko

> Evite ProPlan c'est de la bouffe pour clebs atteint de collique ...
> Ca fait pas serieux ...


Ha ! enfin quelqu'un qui a remarquer mon jeu de mots  ::D: 

Et sinon, au final t'as prit quoi ?

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

> Ha ! enfin quelqu'un qui a remarquer mon jeu de mots


En meme temps moi ds que ca parle de collique ...  ::D: 
Moi scato ?

----------


## fayred

Ben au final...
rien...
et vu que je suis en priode de cours pour l'instant je verrais a  mon retour...

Je pensais peut-etre  LHORA, simple, court, ne voulant pas dire grand-chose...parfait!
En effet, mon manager a dit : si on met starKelkechose ou proBidule et que l'appli se rvle...euh...pas top...voire pire, les utilisateurs risquent de se moquer du nom...
donc voila.

Apres ya plusieurs de vos ides qui me plaisent (Chronos par exemple) mais y veulent pas....snif  ::cry:: 

Et malheureusement pas moyen d'tre subversif non plus... pfff

----------


## loufab

L'HORA (CLE) c'est pas mal !

Il annonce le passage prochain au 39h ?  ::aie::

----------


## Muesko

Et pourquoi pas Oracle tout court ?  ::aie::

----------


## ben_harper

> Et pourquoi pas Oracle tout court ?



Pour viter qu'il y ai des neuneus qui mettent "comptences Oracle" sur leur CV alors que tout ce qu'ils savent faire c'est saisir un planning...  ::mouarf::

----------


## pseudocode

> Pour viter qu'il y ai des neuneus qui mettent "comptences Oracle" sur leur CV alors que tout ce qu'ils savent faire c'est saisir un planning...


Dans ces conditions, il serait plus sage de choisir: Time Regulation Of Labor Law

----------


## ben_harper

> Dans ces conditions, il serait plus sage de choisir: Time Regulation Of Labor Law



Ce n'est pas non plus une comptence  la porte de tout le monde.  ::wow::

----------


## pseudocode

> Ce n'est pas non plus une comptence  la porte de tout le monde.


Sur un CV ca en jette... C'est meme indispensable pour devenir modo de la taverne.  ::aie::

----------

